

Cisco warns iOS device customers on attack ‘evolution’ - sushilsin
http://secureall.org/news/blog/cisco-warns-ios-device-customers-on-attack-evolution/

======
stephengillie
Cisco has IOS (Internetwork Operating System). Apple provides iOS, with the
lowercase i. Can we get the title corrected please?

\---

This attack requires having previously gained administrative permissions.

~~~
sushilsin
Thank You for reading the blog, we have checked in the blog it is mentioned as
IOS only.

